# new to bowfishing



## icatchlargemouth (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been into archery for a little over a year now and with the hunting season over i want to start to bowfish. Im not asking for any of yalls honey holes, but what are some good spots on or around livingston where i could find gar and carp?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Anywhere on livingston you can find clean water enough to see the fish underneath will be a good spot. Keep trolling the banks, you'll come across them.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

.................................


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

You should be good along the 190 bridge.Last year they where everywhere this time of year.


----------



## smokinfeathers (Apr 2, 2012)

gonna have to find some clear water and that is few and far between right now on livingston with all the rain. you might want to run over and hit rayburn before the gar quit spawning, you can shoot them day and night at the moment.


----------

